# Java Platform SE7 U7 has crashed



## schokokrossi (27. Okt 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe, das ich hier von Java Profis Hilfe bekommen kann. Habe Probleme mit Java. 
Will/Muss mich beim Finanzamt unter Elster-Online registrieren.
Dazu gibt es Systemvoraussetzungen die vorab geprüft werden. Bei der Prüfung wird geprüft, ob die richtige Java Version auf dem Rechner installiert ist.
Nach dem Start der Prüfung erhalte ich nach ca. ein zwei Minuten die Fehlermeldung "Das folgende Plug-in reagiert nicht. JAVA(TM) Platform SE 7 U9 Möchten sie es anhalten?"
Klicke auf ja und in meinem Browser Chrome Ver.22  steht die  Meldung "Java(TM) Platform SE 7 U9 has crashed."

Habe daraufhin gegoogelt, mehrfach Java deinstalliert und installiert, mit jv16 Power Tools die registry gereinigt. Der Versuch mit dem Tool "JavaRa" alle Java Spuren vom Rechner zu entfernen scheiterte, weil nach Aufruf von "Remove JRE" in Step 1 in dem Auswahlfenster keine Java Version angezeigt wird, die ich markieren kann zum removen
Bin im Moment ziemlich hilflos. Habt ihr eine Idee.
Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung
Norbert
Habe als BS Vista Professionell


----------



## Final_Striker (28. Okt 2012)

Hast du es mit verschiedenen Browsern und Java Versionen ausprobiert?

Ansonsten mal ein vernünftiges Betriebssystem zulegen. ;-)


----------



## schokokrossi (28. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ja beim Explorer habe ich das gleiche Problem


----------

